# Update on First Aquascape



## medusae (Nov 13, 2012)

Before:









After:








Replaced the crappy LED light it came with and seeing some really great growth. Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't see it.


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can't see second after picture


----------



## medusae (Nov 13, 2012)

The second is the after... you can't see the second?


----------



## medusae (Nov 13, 2012)

Does this work?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes! Looks good. What kind of light are you using


----------



## medusae (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a Coralife Mini Aqualight T5.


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow amazing results


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Your lighting is really nice.

That branch is something else...like it's going in to pluck that little plant.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

medusae said:


> Does this work?


cool driftwood, looks like fingers trying to grab the plant. and yes very nice lighting.


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you mind taking another picture/s so I may use for my background picture? It looks great! I'm jealous.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks great! Love the balance of it all! What is the little plant in the bottom left corner? Very nice!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

That driftwood! lol 
looks like a skeletal hand about to pick up the red plant.
I would suggest to move the rock to the right~
or flip the wood around


----------



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

It looks great! Are you using more than one plant as your background plant or did it end up growing large enough to cover the whole back? 

And the driftwood looks awesome. I like the creepy finger look lol.

*Edit* Forgot to add- What type of aquarium is that?


----------



## medusae (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I really didn't think anything of the driftwood until now... haha Maybe I will try moving some things around.. that rock has been difficult to place.

The background is composed of 4 water sprite plants.
The red plant is Alternanthera reineckii Cardinalis and the aquarium is a Crescent 5 Gallon.


----------

